# 5.5 Planted Nano Log



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Well..... i got bored so i took pictures of my Nano tank in the works. The 5.5g Orginally had fiddler crabs in there until they all died







. So i decided why not use what i have to turn it into a nano planted tank.

So Far

Tank : 5.5g 16x8x10
Fish : 2x Albino Wrestling Half-Beaks, a SAE( for time being), Oto, and 5x ghost shrimps, and a Tiny ramshorn snail








Plants : So far Glossostigma and Hygrophila difformis 
Substrate : Bottom - Dusting of Peat
Next : Some mulm from my 29g
Next : thin layer of some pea gravel (Had some laying around)
Next : 1 1/2" of Floruite (extra from 29g)
Top : 1" Natural Silica Gravel
Lighting : 2x25watt 6500k U-shaped Screw-in Compact Fluorescents
Filter : Some small hob (going to get the Zoo Med 501 Canister filter later on)
Heater : 50 watt (Some random heater from way back)









Front









Right









Angled

I know it nothing speical yet, but i for see it being very nice. haha


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

me likey


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce looking tank, are you going to add some more plants?


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> NIce looking tank, are you going to add some more plants?


yup, only thing that def staying is the glosso i only added the H. Diffformis as a faster growing plant. i was thinking of adding some Blyxa japonica or Eleocharis acicularis to the back where the H. Difformis is makes it look like a natural bush back there? And probabaly some Hemianthus micranthemoides bushs around the rocks. But that is just off the top of my head hahah.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

japonica would look sweet in there, go for it..


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

the glosso is gonna look cool when it grows into a carpet


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Update : the glosso planlets turn into 3 now, about a month and it should be covered


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> Update : the glosso planlets turn into 3 now, about a month and it should be covered


get the pics up ...whatca waiting for?


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Heres Updated Pictures :









Full Tank View









More in Depth View - With My 1/2" Baby Albino Bristlenoses


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow! Tank looks great, it's coming along nicely.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

awesome. i wish i knew how to make a planted tank


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

TripDs said:


> awesome. i wish i knew how to make a planted tank


All the information you need is in your hands!!! You'll never be able to plant your tank if you don't try!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

gonna look nice han! Is that Pogostemon helferi that I see in there?? whoa, nice pickup


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> gonna look nice han! Is that Pogostemon helferi that I see in there?? whoa, nice pickup


yup 4 stems haha well 3 in there and a tiny one in my 29g, i put the tiny one in the 29g trying to get it growing a bit.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> gonna look nice han! Is that Pogostemon helferi that I see in there?? whoa, nice pickup


yup 4 stems haha well 3 in there and a tiny one in my 29g, i put the tiny one in the 29g trying to get it growing a bit.
[/quote]

Cool.. remember we need to compare lists so we can trade one of these days lol


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ya... that would be sweet...in about 2-3 weeks probabaly. I just trimmed down the 29g for some plants for the 55g.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

So... a little update, i removed my 2x otos, and one of my half beaks died, So now it has a bunch of different kinds of shirmps in there, 3x Red blonde guppies(2 Males and 1 female), And 6x Albino bristlenose very very small 3/4"-1"( they will be moved once thye grow to about 1 1/2") Lastly Removed the tiny HOB filter and got a Zoo Med 501 Canister Filter

























Cherry Shrimp










Amanos with a Cherry in the background










Amano with a Wood Shrimp in background(i brought a dozen of Amano Shrimp from LFS and some how i got 18 + 1 random wood shrimp in the mix







)


















Neocaridina sp. blue Shrimp










Wood Shrimp

Also did a Trim -










Full View with Flash










Full View w/o Flash










A Angled View


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL addicting, isn't it?

Lots of work at times, but oh so worth it









Great job again


----------

